# Sgt Borja



## Headshot (Aug 6, 2009)

Anybody else know him?  I miss that sorry sack, he and his wife always hosted Thanksgiving for any of us who couldn't make it home or didn't have homes.  A true Ranger in every sense of the title.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 8, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Anybody else know him?  I miss that sorry sack, he and his wife always hosted Thanksgiving for any of us who couldn't make it home or didn't have homes.  A true Ranger in every sense of the title.



Shoot me a PM.


----------

